# Charcuterie Anyone???



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wondering if there is anyone on here that has given charcuterie a try?

I bought some Umai dry bags a few weeks and think I am going to try them out. I want to dry age steak but I think I am going to go with charcuterie to start, possibly capicola and pancetta. I've got the pork shoulder and belly prepped with the cure and juniper berries on order for Monday. I'll try and recap the process here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

As there are about six words in your post I've never even heard before, my answer is *no*. However, I'm intrigued and subscribed!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> As there are about six words in your post I've never even heard before...


+1


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As there are about six words in your post I've never even heard before...
> ...


Haha. Cured meat. Most have had it. Maybe just haven't heard the "fancy" word for it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just updating to list the recipes I will follow.

Traditional Capicola Recipe

Homemade Pancetta Recipe

My ingrediets are on order, and I am planning on starting the process on Tuesday.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I got the cure in the mail yesterday so I decided to start the process...

Capicola (pork shoulder money muscle)


Pancetta(pork belly), one flat(smaller) one rolled(larger, will roll after the cure)


Here they are all sealed up and ready to sit in the cure for about 2 weeks.


After the two week cure I will wash everything off and then put them into the Umai Dry Bags. They will be considered cured and done once they lost about 35% of their initial weight. hoping this will only take 5-7 weeks


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Where do you keep them in the meantime i assume the fridge?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Where do you keep them in the meantime i assume the fridge?


Yep, they are going to be kept in the fridge for the whole process. Right now, while in the cure, they can sit anywhere in the fridge. After the cure they will be placed in the Umai bags and then onto a wire rack(in the fridge) to allow the air to escape the bag and the product to dry easily.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Subscribed...

(mouth watering)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, everything cured for 2 weeks. I took all of the pieces out of the bags and washed them, then dried them. Now they are into the Umai Dry Bags for 4-8 weeks, or until the hit around 35% weight loss.

Pancetta flat with an added mix of bay leaves, pepper flakes, and black pepper. 


Pancetta Roll


Capicola with added paprika


Everything in the Umai Dry bags


I took up quite a bit of room in the fridge so hopefully my wife doesn't mind 

Great overview on how to tie a butchers knot:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Update: we're @ about 15-20% weight loss so far. Still shooting for 35% but may slice into the flat before we hit that mark.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Update: we're @ about 15-20% weight loss so far. Still shooting for 35% but may slice into the flat before we hit that mark.


How did this turn out? I love charcuterie!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wes said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: we're @ about 15-20% weight loss so far. Still shooting for 35% but may slice into the flat before we hit that mark.
> ...


Ha, I've been meaning to update this. The capicola is done but not sliced yet. Maybe this weekend. The big pancetta roll still has a little while to go. I could cut into it now but it is still supposed to get better with age. The flat is done and it's pic is below 



It was pretty salty but still tasty. Not sure what I am going to do with it all. Maybe I should have thought about that before hand. Ha


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Not sure what I am going to do with it all. Maybe I should have thought about that before hand. Ha


Do I hear a start of the season TLF party in Apex, NC?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what I am going to do with it all. Maybe I should have thought about that before hand. Ha
> ...


Haha. You driving down from Indiana? Come
On!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A flight to Raleigh would be a lot easier. We could meet halfway. I'm driving to Cookeville, TN on Monday for work.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

if we're throwing a party I think it's only appropriate that we have it at Ware's house so we can all test out the Swardman. @pennstater2005 can bring some smoked cheese. I don't have much to offer, so I'll just bring some beer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wes said:


> if we're throwing a party I think it's only appropriate that we have it at Ware's house so we can all test out the Swardman...


I'm game. If it ever stops raining it will be time to start thinking about scalping and verticutting around here. I would never turn away help with that. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just googled Alma, Arkansas in Google maps. That's an 11hr drive.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Wes

Bringing the beer might just be the most important role


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I just googled Alma, Arkansas in Google maps. That's an 11hr drive.


You could probably drive it in 10:15 with one of these. :lol:


----------

